# Förderbandtransport auf Stau fahren.



## Viruuz (19 Mai 2020)

Guten Morgen liebes Forum,

ich bin als Azubi zum Mechatroniker angestellt und bin aktuell mit einem Projekt beauftragt wurden.

Folgender Sachverhalt stellt sich dar:

Das Projekt: Eine Erweiterung für die Leergutannahme in Form eines Förderbandes. Auf jedes Förderband passen längs 4 Paletten.
Mein Ansatz als Grundgerüst erst einmal eine klassische Schrittkette um die Palletten überhaupt von A nach B zu bekommen. Soweit funktioniert alles.

Nun zum Problem: Der Meister verlangt nun, dass die Förderbänder voll sind und keine zu großen Lücken zwischen den Paletten entstehen.
Mir fehlt schlicht die Erfahrung im Umgang mit Automatisierungsprozessen um da eine Lösung zu finden. Ein kleiner Denkanstoß würde schon reichen. Vielen Dank
Programmiert wird mit Tia Portal 15.1 für eine 1500er SPS von Siemens.

Falls Infos fehlen reiche ich diese gerne bei bedarf nach. 

PS. Alle anderen Anlagen haben kürzere Förderbänder, sodass die einzelnen Paletten gerade so auf einem Band passen.

LG Viruuz


----------



## PN/DP (19 Mai 2020)

Das lange Förderband umbauen zu 4 kürzeren einzeln steuerbaren Bändern.

Oder am Eingang des Bandes einen Sensor/Lichtschranke installieren, und nach Durchfahrt einer Palette das Band sofort stoppen, wenn die Palette durch ist (Lichtschranke wieder hell wird). Dann kann man 4 Paletten auf das Band schieben, es dauert aber 4 Paletten, bis die erste Palette vorne ankommt. Man könnte noch einen Anforderungs-Taster/Sensor anbauen, mit dem ein "vorzeitiges" Vorrücken angefordert werden kann.
Wie lange darf es dauern bis die erste Palette vorne ankommt? Was ist am vorderen Ende des Bandes? Ein Übergang zu einem weiteren Band, oder wird da mit Staplern abgenommen, oder was?

Harald


----------



## Viruuz (19 Mai 2020)

Hallo Harald

danke erst einmal für deine Antwort.

Also der Ist Zustand ist folgender:
Der Leerguttransport zur Anlage hat für den Mitarbeiter eine Länge die aktuell zu kurz ist(Puffer 20Minuten um das Leergut wieder auf das Förderband zu bringen).
Soll Zustand:
Mit der Erweiterung soll ein Puffer von 2 Stunden erzeugt werden. Die Paletten werden dann quasi von der Erweiterung auf die Anlage übergeben.

Alle Transportbänder haben jeweils am Eingang und Ausgang einen Lichtschrankensensor, womit ich auch meine Schrittkette abarbeite.
Das Tempo würde der Mitarbeiter selbst bestimmen je nachdem wie schnell er die Paletten auf das Förderband bekommt.



> Dann kann man 4 Paletten auf das Band schieben, es dauert aber 4 Paletten, bis die erste Palette vorne ankommt​


Also müsste ich quasi mit einem Zähler arbeiten welcher sich dann nach der Zahl 4 selbst zurück setzt?

LG


----------



## PN/DP (19 Mai 2020)

Viruuz schrieb:


> Also müsste ich quasi mit einem Zähler arbeiten welcher sich dann nach der Zahl 4 selbst zurück setzt?


Wofür? 
Ob auf dem Band ganz vorne eine Palette ist, kann mit einem Sensor erfasst werden (bzw. ist ja schon so). Ob 1, 2, 3 oder 4 Paletten auf dem Band sind, möglicherweise mit Lücken, ist für die Erkennung der vordersten Palette egal. Wenn ganz vorn eine Palette ist, dann darf und kann keine weitere Palette in das Band einfahren.

Nimm mal ein Blatt Papier und ein paar Cent-Stücke oder Würfelzucker oder ... als "Palette" und male ein Förderband auf, und siehe was passiert, wenn das Band nur solange läuft, wie eine Palette durch die Lichtschranke an der Einfahrt braucht.

Harald


----------



## Viruuz (19 Mai 2020)

Ich verstehe worauf du hinaus möchtest. Ich soll die Paletten solange auf dem Förderband sammeln bis das Band voll ist und dann gebündelt nach vorne zum letzten schicken.
Ich versuche mal diesen Ansatz aus.

Danke dir Harald.


----------



## PN/DP (19 Mai 2020)

Wieso "gebündelt" nach vorne fahren? Wenn 4 Paletten eingefahren sind und auf das Band nur 4 Paletten drauf passen, dann ist das Band doch schon voll und die erste Palette steht ganz vorn. Eventuell müssen die Palettenabstände so eingestellt werden daß sich das so ergibt. (Sensor oder Nachlauf-Zeit nach Durchfahrt durch Einfahrt-Lichtschranke)

"Sammeln" ist richtig, das geht allerdings bei einem zusammenhängenden Band nur bei der Einfahrt, weil später die Lücken nicht zusammengeschoben werden können.

Vielleicht machst Du mal ein Bild von dem Band und der voll-Situation, damit wir hier nicht missverständlich aneinander vorbei diskutieren.

Harald


----------



## Viruuz (19 Mai 2020)

Hallo Harald, also das Problem ist dass ich mehr als nur eines dieser ewig langen Förderbänder habe.
Ich stelle mal die Fotos in diesen Post zur Verfügung vllt. kannst du dir dann ein besseres Bild machen.





Das ist eines der 5 Förderbänder mit dem Übergang zur KEG Anlage. Sobald die Paletten übergeben wurde bin ich mit meinem Projekt aus dem Schneider.




Auf diesem Bild erkennt man das gesamte Bild zur KEG Anlage

LG


----------



## winnman (19 Mai 2020)

Gibt es da am Ende eine Vorrichtung die die Paletten halten kann?

Dann könnte man ja das Band (Ketten) laufen lassen bis die gesamte Strecke voll ist, dann erst die Haltevorrichtung freigeben.
Falls während des Befüllens die vorderste Palette benötigt wird, dann eben die Durchlassen (setzt aber voraus, das das Entnehmen schneller erfolgt als die Paletten nachgeschoben werden.


----------



## PN/DP (19 Mai 2020)

winnman schrieb:


> Dann könnte man ja das Band (Ketten) laufen lassen bis die gesamte Strecke voll ist


Oh oh oh... das gibt Unfälle. Die Ketten haben keine Seitenführungen für die Paletten. Und das wird vermutlich massig Ketten-Verschleiß produzieren (Sind das immer leere Paletten?), da würden jedes Jahr bestimmt Kilometer an Ketten ausgetauscht werden müssen. Da wird es vermutlich billiger, die langen Bänder in kurze mit 4 mal soviel Motoren umzubauen.

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Mai 2020)

winnman schrieb:


> Gibt es da am Ende eine Vorrichtung die die Paletten halten kann?
> 
> Dann könnte man ja das Band (Ketten) laufen lassen bis die gesamte Strecke voll ist, dann erst die Haltevorrichtung freigeben.
> Falls während des Befüllens die vorderste Palette benötigt wird, dann eben die Durchlassen (setzt aber voraus, das das Entnehmen schneller erfolgt als die Paletten nachgeschoben werden.



Nein, sowas funktioniert nicht. Wir bauen viel Palettentransport und auch KEG Anlagen. Die Antriebe sind nicht auf sowas ausgelegt und vor allem,
wenn die Kette "durchzieht", beginnt die Palette seitlich wegzuwandern und fällt dann runter. Vor allem kommen bei den mir bekannten Brauereien
auch immer wieder teils oder komplett befüllte Fässer zurück => Gefahr + Gewicht

Die Ketten würden sich ohne Ende längen und der Motorschutz sehr schnell auslösen

Es gibt schon Lösungen für das Thema, zwischen Band 1 ( Aufgabeband ) und Band 2 müsste eine Lichtschranke sein, mit dieser könnte man dann 4 Paletten auflaufen lassen.
So lösen wir dies.

TE:
Bedenke bitte auch folgende Punkte:
-Laufzeitüberwachung
-Möglichkeit zum Ablöschen des Belegtmerkers in dem Falle, dass eine Palette umgekippt ist und von Hand abgeräumt wurde...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 Mai 2020)

Ich kenne es so, dass der erste Kettenförderer "auftaktet", also mit dem Aufsetzen jeder Palette einen festen Takt weiter fährt. Idealerweise mittels eines "Taktschalters" bzw. mittels "Wegmessung". Über Lichtschranken wird es meist zu anfällig, bzw. kann es u.U. zu ungleichmäßigen Abstände bzw. "Pulklängen" kommen. Wenn der erste Kettenförderer voll ist (Lichtschranke am Ende, eventuell auch Zählen), wird der gesamte Pulk auf den nächsten Kettenförderer übergeben und fährt bis an dessen Ende. Falls ich die Problematik verstanden habe?​


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Mai 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich kenne es so, dass der erste Kettenförderer "auftaktet", also mit dem Aufsetzen jeder Palette einen festen Takt weiter fährt. Idealerweise mittels eines "Taktschalters" bzw. mittels "Wegmessung". Über Lichtschranken wird es meist zu anfällig,​



Mit Lichtschranken hat man bei Leergut / halb belegte Paletten / defekte Paletten gerne mal Probleme.

Wir machen es manchmal ( selten ) auch bei Auftaktbändern so, dass das Folgeband eine andere Übersetzung am Ritzel bekommt,
so dass es einen Ticken langsamer läuft.


----------



## Blockmove (19 Mai 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich kenne es so, dass der erste Kettenförderer "auftaktet", also mit dem Aufsetzen jeder Palette einen festen Takt weiter fährt. Idealerweise mittels eines "Taktschalters" bzw. mittels "Wegmessung". Über Lichtschranken wird es meist zu anfällig, bzw. kann es u.U. zu ungleichmäßigen Abstände bzw. "Pulklängen" kommen. Wenn der erste Kettenförderer voll ist (Lichtschranke am Ende, eventuell auch Zählen), wird der gesamte Pulk auf den nächsten Kettenförderer übergeben und fährt bis an dessen Ende. Falls ich die Problematik verstanden habe?​



Das funktioniert wunderprächtig über Lichtschranken.
Am Einlauf des ersten Bandes taktest du entweder mit einer Lichtschranke auf Vorder- oder Hinterkante.
Am Ende des ersten Bandes sitzt eine schräge Lichtschranke für die Vollmeldung und ganz am Ende evtl. eine Lichtschranke als Spaltkontrolle.
Abhängig von der Varianz des Fördergutes.
Ist der Pulk voll wird der komplette Pulk an das nächste Segment weiter geschickt. Hier reicht jeweils eine Lichtschranke am Ende des Bandes.
Am letzten Bandwird der Pulk wieder aufgelöst.
Je nach Bedarf noch Laufzeitüberwachungen, Leerförderfunktionen, Pulkauslösung bei unvollständigen Pulk...



Simulation - wie schon genannt - ein Blatt Papier und eein Paar Stück Zucker. Gibt es nahezu überall


----------



## Viruuz (19 Mai 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt schon Lösungen für das Thema, zwischen Band 1 ( Aufgabeband ) und Band 2 müsste eine Lichtschranke sein, mit dieser könnte man dann 4 Paletten auflaufen lassen.
> So lösen wir dies...



Wie meinst du das? Also inmitten eines Bandes nocheinmal eine LS einbauen oder wie verstehe ich diese Aussage?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Mai 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das funktioniert wunderprächtig über Lichtschranken.
> Am Einlauf des ersten Bandes taktest du entweder mit einer Lichtschranke auf Vorder- oder Hinterkante.
> Am Ende des ersten Bandes sitzt eine schräge Lichtschranke für die Vollmeldung und ganz am Ende evtl. eine Lichtschranke als Spaltkontrolle.
> Abhängig von der Varianz des Fördergutes.
> ...



Ja, wir machen es auch immer mit einer zusätzlichen Lichtschranke ( Hinterkante abfragen ). Funktioniert wunderbar. Die Einstellung
der LS muss halt gut gewählt sein, so dass halb volle und defekte Paletten auch durchgehend gut erkannt werden


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Mai 2020)

Viruuz schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das? Also inmitten eines Bandes nocheinmal eine LS einbauen oder wie verstehe ich diese Aussage?



Ja, zwischen dem Aufgabeband und dem Folgeband, genau an der Schnittstelle. Damit überwachen wir die Hinterkannte einer fahrenden Palette ( 1 => 2 )
und takten dann eine Palette nach der anderen auf und dann fahren sie als Pulk weiter sobald die Sollanzahl erreicht ist

( Sollanzahl erreicht oder Palettenstopp Lichtschranke des Band 2 belegt )


----------



## Viruuz (19 Mai 2020)

Ich sehe dass es also ein etwas komplexeres Thema ist als einfach nur kurze Förderbänder zu nehmen. Aber es scheint auch schon Ansätze zu geben. Ich bin also gut bedient mit diesem Projekt. Und ja es handelt sich nur um leere KEG Paletten. Das Leergut wird hier in die Anlage gefahren und wiederaufbereitet für die Füllung.
Ich werde mir morgen über eure Ansätze mal Gedanken machen und werde euch auf jeden Fall wissen lassen ob irgendeiner der Ansätze halbwegs gefruchtet hat. Nun braucht es quasi nur etwas Kreativität um das auch umzusetzen. Vielen lieben Dank für eure rege Diskussion 

LG


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Mai 2020)

Viruuz schrieb:


> Ich sehe dass es also ein etwas komplexeres Thema ist als einfach nur kurze Förderbänder zu nehmen. Aber es scheint auch schon Ansätze zu geben. Ich bin also gut bedient mit diesem Projekt. Und ja es handelt sich nur um leere KEG Paletten. Das Leergut wird hier in die Anlage gefahren und wiederaufbereitet für die Füllung.
> Ich werde mir morgen über eure Ansätze mal Gedanken machen und werde euch auf jeden Fall wissen lassen ob irgendeiner der Ansätze halbwegs gefruchtet hat. Nun braucht es quasi nur etwas Kreativität um das auch umzusetzen. Vielen lieben Dank für eure rege Diskussion
> 
> LG



Eigentlich ist es nicht so komplex, man muss sich halt mal damit beschäftigen. Mach es doch mal wie Harald bereits geschrieben hat.
Blatt Papier, ein paar Würfel als Paletten...


Und wie gesagt, Laufzeitüberwachungen nicht vergessen. Wichtig !


----------



## Viruuz (19 Mai 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das funktioniert wunderprächtig über Lichtschranken.
> Am Einlauf des ersten Bandes taktest du entweder mit einer Lichtschranke auf Vorder- oder Hinterkante.
> Am Ende des ersten Bandes sitzt eine schräge Lichtschranke für die Vollmeldung und ganz am Ende evtl. eine Lichtschranke als Spaltkontrolle.
> Abhängig von der Varianz des Fördergutes.
> ...



Wie würde man die schräge Lichtschranke korrekt positionieren damit ich hier eine richtige Meldung über den Zustand des Pulks bekomme?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 Mai 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> .. Wir machen es manchmal ( selten ) auch bei Auftaktbändern so, dass das Folgeband eine andere Übersetzung am Ritzel bekommt,
> so dass es einen Ticken langsamer läuft.


Warum macht ihr das denn? Die Abstände würden sich verkürzen sich und ein Verrutschen der Paletten würde begünstigt? Außerdem Abrieb und Verschleiß?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Mai 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Warum macht ihr das denn? Die Abstände würden sich verkürzen sich und ein Verrutschen der Paletten würde begünstigt? Außerdem Abrieb und Verschleiß?



Wir machen dass selten und nur bei Bedarf, zumeißt auch bei Rollen und nicht Ketten. Hintergrund ist nur, dass die Paletten
sehr eng zusammen gefahren werden, da die Transportbandlänge oft nicht viel mehr hergibt als die z Paletten ( 2 x Palette á  1200 = 2400, Bandlänge
dann 2500 oder 2.600mm. Da muss es schon eng stehen. Daher dieser kleine Trick.

Aber wie gesagt, nur bei Bedarf...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 Mai 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> .. Da muss es schon eng stehen...


Verstehe, trickreiches "Abtakten"  .


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Mai 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Verstehe, trickreiches "Abtakten"  .



Ja, zumeist quick and dirty Sonntag um 2 Uhr Nachts, einen Zahn am Ritzel verschwinden lassen 
Genau zu dieser Zeit merkt man meißt, dass es dort ein Problem gibt


----------



## Blockmove (19 Mai 2020)

Viruuz schrieb:


> Wie würde man die schräge Lichtschranke korrekt positionieren damit ich hier eine richtige Meldung über den Zustand des Pulks bekomme?



Die schräge Lichtschranke erkennt nur, dass keine weitere Pallette mehr eingefördert werden darf.
Interessant ist die erste Lichtschranke. Vorderkante / Hinterkante / gerade / schräg ...

Spiel mal ein wenig damit herum 

Wie DeltaMikeAir schreibt, ist es gar nicht mal so kompliziert.
Wenn deine Lichtschrankenanordnung passt, dann brauchst du 2-3 Merker und 1-2 Zeiten.
Passen deine Lichtschranken nicht und du musst mit der SPS das ausbügeln, dann kann es lustig werden.
Also bei der Installation darauf achten, dass du deine Lichtschranken ausreichend verschieben kannst.
Folgender Tipp:
Verlängere die C-Schienen des ersten Bandes am Anfang und Ende auf ca, 1,5x Palletenbreite.
Dann kannst verschiedene Anordnungen probieren.


----------



## Viruuz (18 Juni 2020)

Hallo liebe Leute,

es ist schon einige Wochen her, dass ich mich das letzte mal hier gemeldet habe. Es gab viel zu tun. Ich möchte mich noch vielmals bei allen Tippgebern bedanken. Es hat geklappt und durch eure Hinweise habe ich es nun endlich geschafft dass meine Förderbänder alle auf Stau fahren. 

Bleibt gesund.

Viele Grüße aus Bonn
Viruuz


----------



## JanB1 (18 Juni 2020)

Freut mich zu hören. Ich habe erst letztens einmen Baustein für das Auftakten und das abtakten von einem Förderer auf einen anderen geschrieben. Ist recht interessant zu programmieren.


----------



## Blockmove (18 Juni 2020)

JanB1 schrieb:


> Freut mich zu hören. Ich habe erst letztens einmen Baustein für das Auftakten und das abtakten von einem Förderer auf einen anderen geschrieben. Ist recht interessant zu programmieren.



Fördertechnik gehört zu den meist unterschätzten Programmieraufgaben.
Trotz meinen mehr als 30 Jahren im Job gibt es immer wieder neue Aufgabenstellungen in dem Bereich.


----------



## JanB1 (18 Juni 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Fördertechnik gehört zu den meist unterschätzten Programmieraufgaben.
> Trotz meinen mehr als 30 Jahren im Job gibt es immer wieder neue Aufgabenstellungen in dem Bereich.



Ich habe aktuell gerade 2 Herausforderungen aufs Mal erhalten. Einerseits bin ich in meiner Firma die Adaptierung von SCL am vorantreiben und habe dementsprechend bestehende Funktionen umprogrammiert. 
Zusätzlich habe ich die Aufgabe erhalten bei einem Grossprojekt im Bereich Fördertechnik die Funktionen zu entwerfen, die nicht ins Standardschema passen (Standardschema im Sinne von Standardbausteine für Positionen und Transporte). 
Und das nachdem ich alle Transportbausteine von Grund auf neu geschrieben habe um sie adaptierbar zu machen. 

Bisher wurde bei uns nur teilweise auf standartisierte Bausteine gesetzt die für eine Vielzahl von Funktionen passt und die einfach mit Parametern versorgt werden. Sondern es wurde eine Standardform entwickelt, die dann kopiert wird und für die jeweilige Position angepasst wird. Dadurch gewinnt man zwar sehr viel Flexibilität und kann die Komplexität niedriger halten indem man nicht einen Baustein hat der auf alles passen muss, aber man schafft gleichzeitig auch grosse Probleme wenn man im Nachhinen merkt, dass man in der Vorlage einen Programmierfehler hatte, der jetzt auf alle Positionen übertragen wurde.


Aber ich kann deine Aussage bestätigen. Ich habe erst letztens eine geschlagene Viertelstunde in einem Paketzentrum einem Förderband zugeschaut, welches in lauter einzelne Förderbänder aufgeteilt ist die quer zur Laufrichtung des Hauptbandes verlaufen und auf welche über Beschleunigungs-/Verzögerungsstrecken genau getimete/eingepasst Pakete transportiert werden. Und das immer schön eingemittet und genau zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort. Die Zeit die investiert werden musste um diese Anlage so gut abzustimmen...


----------



## zako (18 Juni 2020)

Schau mal was Du davon nutzen kannst. Da gibts auch Videos incl Simulation
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/de/de/view/48812744


----------



## Blockmove (19 Juni 2020)

JanB1 schrieb:


> Einerseits bin ich in meiner Firma die Adaptierung von SCL am vorantreiben und habe dementsprechend bestehende Funktionen umprogrammiert.



Fördertechnik gehört zu den Dingen, die ich nie rein in SCL programmieren werde.

Die Standardisierung von Fördertechnikbausteinen haben wir bei uns aufgegeben.
Es sind schlichtweg zu viele verschiedene Varianten und Anforderungen. Aber das mag in anderen Firmen wieder ganz anders sein.


----------



## zako (19 Juni 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Fördertechnik gehört zu den meist unterschätzten Programmieraufgaben.
> Trotz meinen mehr als 30 Jahren im Job gibt es immer wieder neue Aufgabenstellungen in dem Bereich.



Kann ich auch bestätigen. Wenn es z.B. darum geht z.B. Produkte zu erfassen die  "chaotisch" auf ein Band gelegt werden, und dann auf Förderbändern weiter transportiert und dann aber über Relativgeschwindigkeiten der Bänder auf gleichen Abstand gebracht werden, ist das eine Herausforderung. Dabei ist es ein wichtiges Merkmal wie viele Bänder man dafür braucht - je weniger umso besser aber aufwändiger. Dann darf das auch nicht zu ruckartig sein, aber die Ausgleichsbewegung wieder schnell genug.
In diesen Anwendungsbeispielen von SIEMENS sind dann auch Ansprechpartner genannt. Die kann man dann auch direkt mal anschreiben. Die haben dann das entsprechende Branchen- Know How.


----------



## PN/DP (19 Juni 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Fördertechnik gehört zu den meist unterschätzten Programmieraufgaben.


Kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen. Auf Förderstrecken können auch Produkte unerwartet verschwinden oder auftauchen. Oder Personen oder Tiere laufen/fliegen durch Licht-Sensoren oder betätigen die irgendwie. Damit muß die Anlage möglichst ohne manuelle Eingriffe klarkommen.
Förderstrecken für Produktströme sollen oft auch Strom sparend arbeiten: "Leergefahren" erkennen und stoppen, und bei Bedarf ab jeder Stelle wieder anfahren.

Die Logik für Start/Stop/Timeout/Leer von Teilstrecken will ich nicht als IF..THEN-Orgie in SCL sehen - ich halte SCL für ungeeignet für die Programmierung und Online-Diagnose von Logik.

Harald


----------



## JanB1 (19 Juni 2020)

Ja, ich werde auch nicht alles in SCL umprogrammieren. 

Aber es gibt sehr zykluszeitintensive Bausteine die mit indirekter Addressierung und Sprüngen gearbeitet wird. Da wird auch mal über einen DB, in welchem mehrere DB Nummern abgelegt sind, ein DB nach dem anderen geöffnet und zig Strukturen innerhalb dieser Bausteine nach einer ID durchsucht. Das schlägt halt ordentlich auf die Zykluszeit. Solche Sachen versuche ich auf Arrays und SCL zu adaptieren. 

Auch Sachen wie Telegrammverkehr, Profinet-Diagnose, ansteuerung von ASi Netzwerken zum parametrieren der Slaves über den ASi Master usw. wird umgeschrieben in SCL und Arrays. 

Die Bausteine pro Position sowie auch die Transportschrittketten bleiben in AWL. 
Die Bausteine für die Positionen werden wohl auch weiterhin nach Copy-Paste vervielfältigt das die Positionen teilweise sehr unterschiedlich sind. 
Die Transportbausteine hab ich aber inzwischen standartisiert, inkl. einem SCL Baustein zum Verschieben von Fördergutdaten (wenn mehr als 1 Fördergut pro Band).


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Juni 2020)

AWL ist ja noch viel schlimmer als SCL


----------



## JanB1 (19 Juni 2020)

Bezüglich?


----------

